# MTS vessel Bay Protector



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

hi all, would anyone have any pics of the MTS Workboat Bay Protector.
I have a pic below of her.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Saw her in September in Brixham, Devon. Unfortunately she has another vessel alongside her in my photo.

Bob


----------



## brimar (Jan 31, 2008)

*Mts 'bay Protector'*

Hi Tony,
I use to work as a Pilot Cutter Skipper for the company that owns 'Bay Protector'. She is of course now owned by The MTS Group of Falmouth which took over and purchased Torbay & Brixham Shipping Agents of Brixham (Brixham Pilots) which 'Bay Protector' was one of the 3 vessels working out of the port (the other 2 being Pilot Vessels)
She has been used mostly for coastal towage /dive support/ Stores & supplys including towing the companies water barge 'Bay Oasis' You will find photos of the vessel at work on . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . www.tbsa.co.uk
Hope its of interest.
Regards
Brian


----------



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks Bob and Brian.

Tony.


----------

